# MOM AND BABES! older brothers *adoption*



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I live in CONNECTICUT. I work at a small family pet store and i recently took a mom and her babies home so that the little ones could get attention. they were brought in and this girl got pregnant. The male was not related! no worries guys, this was a mistake that doesn't happen often, if at all. SO the mom is here and her 10 babes. 7girls 3boys. i plan on keeping 2 males and i have someone asking about the last boy and a girl. I'd like for them to find homes with a same sex sibling or in a home with other ratties of the same sex. I plan on handling them and socializing them. They were only born 4 days ago and will be ready to find homes in 5 weeks or so. *ALSO * i do have 3 brothers i recived, hoping they'd get along with my boy i took home from where i work. THE BROTHERS are not getting ablong with my LOUIE. If someone is looking for an older group of ratties, the brothers are 10 months old, very sweet with people, but only one of them isnt AS agressive to louie, so even someone looking for just two of the brothers, they could be seperated.
just send an e-mail
[email protected]

THANKS
~Sarah

This is NOT an emergency for homing them. I can bring them back to where i work but would much rather find homes with people i can screen. , so i know the type of home they go into. I HOPE TO SPEND LOT OF TIME WITH THE BABIES!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Girls








BOYS








mama








Butterscotch, and Hugs&kisses

















M2 and Butterscotch


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: MOM AND BABES!*

such gorgeous babies!!! it is awesome that you stepped up to take care of these little ones!! you rock Sarah!!!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

not only are they cute, they're sweethearts.... and the babes keep squeaking and im going to die from cooing over them. ^_^


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw! They're all super cute!


----------

